# Tactical shovel?



## mdhall (Dec 17, 2012)

Just saw this photo on United Cutlery's Facebook page. Their tomahawks are pretty sweet and aren't garbage like some China products. But what do you guys think about a tactical shovel? It looks similar to the Gerber entrenchment tool which I would think is good for camping. Any thoughts?


----------



## wooddog (Dec 17, 2012)

I like the looks of it, and the pick looks mean also.

check out the crovel survival shovel by Tim Ralston on youtube


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 17, 2012)

The shovel and tomahawk would make pretty decent weapons, but I think both would be fairly useless as any kind of tool.

I don't see how the shovel could be much good for hacking.  And what good are those serrations?  I really can't see anyone sawing anything with those.  Once you use it as a shovel, any cutting edges will be destroyed.  And I don't think it would be very good at all as a shovel.  But swing that thing toward someone's head, and their good health record will be fairly ruined.

The tomahawk couldn't be used for much of anything, besides piercing skulls with the pointed end.  Pretty worthless as an axe.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got a Glock folding shovel - not sure but I think it is cheaper and will be more use full. David


----------



## deadend (Dec 18, 2012)

Pretty much useless without a quad rail.


----------



## savreds (Dec 18, 2012)

deadend said:


> Pretty much useless without a quad rail.



And a laser!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 18, 2012)

Not a shovel but the  tomahawk is starting to be used in combat.

http://www.rmjtactical.com/


----------

